# Orvis Fly Line



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Does anyone have experience with Orvis Hy Flote Extra Silver Label fly line? It's on sale on the Orvis site and I feel like a better line will help me cast a bit better. You guys have an opinion on this stuff?


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

I've been using it for many years and haven't had any problems with it. Last time they had it on sale I bought 3 extra spools of it for my rods. My first one lasted for over 5 years before the loop finally broke. At the sale price it was an easy fix.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I agree. I tried the Orvis line and i really liked it, so when it's on a really good sale, i stock up. If the loop breaks, make another.  Fly line can last a LONG time if we take care of it.


----------



## Rockyraccoon (Jun 19, 2012)

The Hy float line isn't great by no means, but it's much better than all of their wonderline labels. Overall, I've never owned an Orvis line that I was happy with. I'm a big fan of a lot of Orvis' stuff but their lines have never been one of them. I've found them to have horrible memory, very low durability, and quick to crack.

I've had much better results with Rio, SA and Cortland lines.

OF course your miles may vary and opinions are like......well you get the picture.

A good price point is hard to ignore I suppose.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I may order it. Not sure yet, I don't think casting is necessarily why I'm not catching fish. Some of it, but not all.


----------

